# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Другие программы по безопасности  >  команда route -f как средство борьбы с вирусами-блокировщиками сайтов

## vlom

Борюсь с вирусом-блокировщиком сайтов (антивирусных). Вычитал, что некоторым товарищам по несчастью помогла команда route -f. Почитал немного об этой команде
route -f очищает таблицу маршрутизации от *всех* записей, которые не являются узловыми маршрутами (маршруты с маской подсети 255.255.255.255), сетевым маршрутом замыкания на себя (маршруты с конечной точкой 127.0.0.0 и маской подсети 255.0.0.0) или маршрутом многоадресной рассылки (маршруты с конечной точкой 224.0.0.0 и маской подсети 240.0.0.0)

 Вопрос: возможны ли какие-либо негативные последствия от применения команды route -f на моей машине. Меня настораживает слово *"всех записей"*. Т.е. "нужные" маршруты (если так можно выразиться) тоже удалятся? Мой компьютер это типовая рабочая станция, интернет-клиент, не в каких локальных сетях не состоит. 

И еще посмотрел route print, там поискал ip drweb.com (он у меня блокируется) и не нашел его? Есть ли вообще тогда смысл запускать route -f?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iron Monk

> Есть ли вообще тогда смысл запускать route -f


Если нет постоянных маршрутов, смысла в этой команде не будет.

----------


## vlom

> Если нет постоянных маршрутов, смысла в этой команде не будет.


А *вред* от этой команды может быть какой то? СтОит ли что-либо забэкапить перед ее выполнением?

----------


## Iron Monk

> А вред от этой команды может быть какой то?


До перезагрузки может пропасть сеть. После перезагрузки все восстановится, кроме постоянных маршрутов. Судя по описанию Вашего компьютера, у Вас их (постоянных маршрутов) нет. Вам эта команда не повредит.

----------


## vlom

> До перезагрузки может пропасть сеть. После перезагрузки все восстановится, кроме постоянных маршрутов. Судя по описанию Вашего компьютера, у Вас их (постоянных маршрутов) нет. Вам эта команда не повредит.


А как вообще проверяется, есть ли постоянные маршруты? Или для рабочей станции под WinXP это в принципе не актуально? 
Правильно ли я понимаю: список выводящийся на route print это типа кэша оптимальных часто используемых мной маршрутов и они "само восстанавливающиеся"?

П.С.
Извините за дотошность, просто не хотелось бы, чтобы в довершение ко всему у меня еще и полностью грохнулась машина.

----------


## Iron Monk

```
route print
```

Напишет активные маршруты, а ниже таблицы - постоянные маршруты.У Вас будет:
*Постоянные маршруты:
     Отсутствует*

----------


## PavelA

> Правильно ли я понимаю: список выводящийся на route print это типа кэша оптимальных часто используемых мной маршрутов и они "само восстанавливающиеся"?


Есть в этой команде параметр "*-p*", позволяющий сохранять маршруты. примерно так делают малваре.

Если у Вас постоянных маршрутов нет, то значит Ваша проблема не в этом. Файл hosts проверьте. Посмотрите, что в ответ на ping дается, правильный ли адрес.

У некоторых провайдеров есть список таких маршрутов, которые упрощают доступ к их серверам.

----------


## vlom

> ```
> route print
> ```
> 
> Напишет активные маршруты, а ниже таблицы - постоянные маршруты.У Вас будет:
> *Постоянные маршруты:
>      Отсутствует*


У меня вывела штук 50 постоянных маршрутов...

Постоянные маршруты:
  Сетевой адрес            Маска    Адрес шлюза      Метрика
     128.111.48.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
     128.130.56.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
     128.130.60.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
     139.91.222.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
    141.202.248.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
    149.101.225.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
      150.70.93.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
     155.35.248.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
      162.40.10.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
     165.160.15.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1

и т.д.

Как думаете опасно в таком случае выполнять route -f?

----------


## Iron Monk

> Постоянные маршруты:
>   Сетевой адрес            Маска    Адрес шлюза      Метрика
>      128.111.48.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
>      128.130.56.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
>      128.130.60.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
>      139.91.222.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
>     141.202.248.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
>     149.101.225.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
>       150.70.93.0    255.255.255.0       10.12.32.0       1
> ...


http://www.nic.ru/whois/
Все адреса из Ваших маршрутов недоступны. Вы же их не прописывали?
А вообще, если с компом есть проблемы, обратитесь в Помогите.

----------

